# Filtro para Driver Medios!



## mauricioh (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola! bueno busque por el foro y no encontre nada parecido!SIempre tuve una gran duda con esto de los filtros para drivers!muchas experiencias fueron malas, Ya que se quemaban los drivers!Bueno les cuento espero q me puedan guiar, compre dos drivers marca MOX 200Wrms 6 Ohms y 2000w y cuatro Road Star 120Wrms 8 Ohms 4000W. Que filtro debo poner para cada driver? Y cual es la mejor forma de conectar los 6 Drivers a una potencia de 600W?¡Espero que me puedan dar una mano ya que tengo una gran confucion!saludos a todos y muchas gracias de antemano! MAuricio


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Debes dar mas datos, como la frecuencia de corte, impedancia mínima del amplificador, entre otras.

Creo que te excedes con 600W que le aplicas, por eso quizás se te queman.

Mira por el foro, hay unos cuantos circuitos.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 7, 2012)

Con los datos que pasas es muy difícil darte una ayuda puntual ya que no conozco la respuesta de los drivers, su zona útil de bajas distorsiones, etc.Yo te recomiendo que leas este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/ es largo, pero una vez que termines vas a tener mas idea de que necesitas y como conseguirlo.El filtro de medios es el mas complejo por que en el mismo intervienen un pasa bajos y un pasa altos y los dos interactuaran entre si.
 Saludos. 
Pd: Mediante el buscador del foro vas a encontrar muchísima data, te lo recomiendo


----------

